# Lost in France 2022 ?



## jagmanx

It might be useful and certainly interesting (to me at least) to know where members are in France.
So a simple post with the location and maybe a photo and comment.


----------



## The laird

La mallereye sur Seine


----------



## The laird




----------



## witzend

Beware of Thunder Storms in the Allier
For 4 nites we had thunder storms started about 5 ended by 9 this particular night see video link we had both sky lights broken others had windscreens broken dented bonnets + sky light an solar panels


----------



## jagmanx

New Dover road P&R
Almost France?


----------



## runnach

jagmanx said:


> New Dover road P&R
> Almost France?


Phil, do they still lock the barrier at the P&R. I didn’t get on the last time there as I missed barrier lockdown deadline for access. Probably look for a stop there on our return to Uk.


----------



## jagmanx

I will ask !
But probably !


----------



## REC

Usually closes 8pm...


----------



## Cath D-W

The laird said:


> La mallereye sur Seine


Ah, a very familiar place!!  Perhaps I could suggest you are on the way home and visiting the vet?  If so could you please be kind and let me know how much they are charging this year?  I imagine the Aire is pretty full now that the French schools have broken up.  Bon voyage!  - Cath


----------



## Snapster

We are in the Charente. Hiding from the sun under some trees.


----------



## witzend

witzend said:


> Beware of Thunder Storms in the Allier
> For 4 nites we had thunder storms started about 5 ended by 9 this particular night see video link we had both sky lights broken others had windscreens broken dented bonnets + sky light an solar panels


Video Link


----------



## trevskoda

Cove any solar panels with hail like that


----------



## witzend

trevskoda said:


> Cover any solar panels with hail like that


Didn't have any warning and when they started no way was I going out in hail hard enough to break a windscreen


----------



## runnach

trevskoda said:


> Cove any solar panels with hail like that


A few Hail Marys may do the trick, Trev


----------



## Wooie1958

Back in May we had hail almost that size at Cabárceno near Santander       

Virtually came from nowhere, few clouds then a couple of cracks of thunder then all hell broke loose all within the space of a couple of minutes.

Caught everyone by surprise, windows and heki`s wide open, people sitting outside, wandering about then  ......................................................... WHAM  

I started the engine to run for cover under the trees opposite then it stopped as fast as it began


----------



## jagmanx

REC said:


> Usually closes 8pm...


7:55 1 camper just come in !


----------



## thesTig

jagmanx said:


> It might be useful and certainly interesting (to me at least) to know where members are in France.
> So a simple post with the location and maybe a photo and comment.






Beauvais


----------



## jagmanx

Tue 19th July Montreuil sur Mer...photos later


----------



## The laird

Quiberon /Carnac pics to follow


----------



## jagmanx

Montreuil s mer


----------



## jagmanx

Montreuil


----------



## The laird

Arraxon just now north of array 15 min drive pics later


----------



## jagmanx

Sainte-Saire, after a nice cool and pleasant drive !


----------



## trevskoda

witzend said:


> Didn't have any warning and when they started no way was I going out in hail hard enough to break a windscreen


Has happened before now.


----------



## hulio

Pont romeu Pyrenees mountains
Ps mo farah ran past us twice today


----------



## The laird

Still in arradon too nice to drive aboot,had a cycle down to the marina after a town visit 3*40 euros for two coffees think they took pity on me


----------



## runnach

The laird said:


> Still in arradon too nice to drive aboot,had a cycle down to the marina after a town visit 3*40 euros for two coffees think they took pity on me


Whit, you didn’t take a flask?


----------



## jagmanx

SOD it. Kitchen tap en panne (broken)
Luckily it is a reich unit and there is a camping car accessory shop 25 miles away.
Folding mixer tap with microswitch need to make sure I get the right one (or is it the left one ?)
Now to look for the credit card


----------



## The laird

runnach said:


> Whit, you didn’t take a flask?


I'm no a tight ar*e pushed the boat oot the day


----------



## runnach

My French leak tells me you bought a mug of coffee, and shared it with Fi. I bet the cork is still in place


----------



## runnach

jagmanx said:


> SOD it. Kitchen tap en panne (broken)
> Luckily it is a reich unit and there is a camping car accessory shop 25 miles away.
> Folding mixer tap with microswitch need to make sure I get the right one (or is it the left one ?)
> Now to look for the credit card


Dull one Phil, I hope it is an easy fix


----------



## jagmanx

runnach said:


> Dull one Phil, I hope it is an easy fix


Should be. I have replaced it before !!! On!y 5 years ago.
The plastic innards from the spout to the mixer unit has sheared off !
Access via the cupboard under the sink unit is Ok.
So turn the water pump off Drain / catch the water from the feed pipes and disconnect the relay.


Unmount the. Old mixer unit the reverse....


----------



## runnach

Been there got the t-shirt, still a pain to fix a bad design.


----------



## jagmanx

The tap has been changed.
Starting at Saint Saire 
1 a 25 Mile drive to Halloy. Good shop but they did not have the correct tap !
2 15 miles to a big dealer in Francastel...
They had the tap and also spent up to 1 hour replacing the old adding some piping etc so it connected. Reconnected the microswitch and checked.
Not too difficult but minor parts needed. Total price 142 € Not cheap but happy to get it sorted both well and quickly.
3 25 miles to Gournay en Bray for food and diesel at Intermarche.. They did not accept either my starling card which functions in Euros or my Jaja card !!!!
Luckily we had cash but only just.
Lunch. Then 85 miles to Verneuil for our overnight
So 150 miles all told


----------



## jagmanx

So a question
Anyone purchased fuel in FRANCE using starling debit card.
.any info much appreciated. Thanks
Eg LeClerk or Super U


----------



## TeamRienza

I can only speak about my usage earlier in the year. We were in France and Spain from late April to mid June. Like you I have a Starling euro account and notched up about €4000 in that period. Mostly fuel and shopping, a substantial majority in all of the major supermarkets including Intermarche which gives some good discounts if you get one of their loyalty cards. I had no refusals of the card.

I also have a Jaja credit card which I had not used since they took over from my Post Office credit card. The negative reviews prompted me to just sit on the card until things settled. As you know they offered a £15 credit to your account if the card was used during a recent period. I took the bait and the card worked seamlessly, I had some doubts since most of the use was in France and Spain. Again no refusals and the £15 credit was made to my account as promised.

Davy


----------



## The laird

Not had any hassle at all cannot fault it
Fuel shopping all been great


----------



## jagmanx

Yes I am puzzled.
We have used Starling sofar mainly in Aldi
Previously I used Po card now jaja in many countries.
Seemingly a rogue kiosk
Onwards and sideways !


----------



## witzend

jagmanx said:


> So a question
> Anyone purchased fuel in FRANCE using starling debit card.
> .any info much appreciated. Thanks
> Eg LeClerk or Super U


Never any problems at any Kiosk but pay at pump don't work as they take a deposit at the pump which they can't pay back to those cards or so I was told several yrs ago so have only used attended stations ever since


----------



## TeamRienza

At pay at the pump unmanned stations I get an instant notification of retention of funds against purchase on my Starling debit card in France and Spain. This is normally amended to the actual amount within 15 minutes.

Davy


----------



## jagmanx

I first tried "pay at pump" no go with both Starling and Jaja.
Same again at the kiosk !


----------



## The laird

Pay at been ok as well phil


----------



## Bigshug

I used Starling card at Intermarche pay at pump last year, it worked fine at the pump, but it took two months and a lot of phone calls to get the initial loading returned!! Remember to keep an eye on your account to make sure your money is refunded.


----------



## The laird

In all honesty romingrog put us onto this and it has been first class all round very very happy but will keep an eye on it shug thanks


----------



## jagmanx

Saint-Georges-du-Rosay
					

Details for Saint-Georges-du-Rosay a Overnight parking - with services Saint-Georges-du-Rosay, Sarthe, Pays de la Loire, France, 72110



					www.searchforsites.co.uk
				



St Georges short drive today


----------



## jagmanx

Near Tours tonight.
St Genough. Free aire and services. Decent enough space.
1 Giant with Trailer. Picnic tables. No shade so hot !


----------



## runnach

jagmanx said:


> Near Tours tonight.
> St Genough. Free aire and services. Decent enough space.
> 1 Giant with Trailer. Picnic tables. No shade so hot !


Todays been another melter, Phil!!


----------



## jagmanx

Yep We will not eat until 9pm.
Beer and wine otg


----------



## jagmanx

Wotta P1LL0CK



The middle vehicle has just squeezed in less than 1 meter from us.
Loads of room opposite !
Country = I
I will give him the stare if he looks my way !


----------



## jagmanx

Terry..just makes me laugh!


----------



## The laird

We are now in lunary will take pics tomorrow


----------



## barge1914

Is he Dutch? I have found if I park in a remote corner of an enormous car park the only other van to arrive will park close alongside and invariably turns out to be Dutch. It was the same with our barge, moor at the furthest  end of a very long remote quay in the middle of nowhere to avoid disturbing anyone with our generator, a little Dutch boat would moor right up our stern and the occupant would come round to complain about the exhaust. I find it uncanny. I once met a Dutchman who explained that Dutchmen like himself came to France to escape the Dutch….er?


----------



## jagmanx

barge1914 said:


> Is he Dutch? I have found if I park in a remote corner of an enormous car park the only other van to arrive will park close alongside and invariably turns out to be Dutch. It was the same with our barge, moor at the furthest  end of a very long remote quay in the middle of nowhere to avoid disturbing anyone with our generator, a little Dutch boat would moor right up our stern and the occupant would come round to complain about the exhaust. I find it uncanny. I once met a Dutchman who explained that Dutchmen like himself came to France to escape the Dutch….er?


Italian,
Wanted to use the grass behind his vehicle for table and chairs for their meal !


----------



## runnach

jagmanx said:


> Wotta P1LL0CKView attachment 110891


Phil, knock up a basic multi lingual sign, ATTENTION, SELF ISOLATING FROM A NEW STRAIN OF COVID AND MONKEY POX. 8 METRE RESTRICTION APPLIES.

ATTENTION, AUTO-ISOLEMENT D'UNE NOUVELLE SOUCHE DE COVID ET MONKEY POX. LA RESTRICTION DE 8 MÈTRES S'APPLIQUE.

LET OP, ZELF ISOLEREND VAN EEN NIEUWE STAM VAN COVID EN MONKEY POX. ER IS EEN BEPERKING VAN 8 METER VAN TOEPASSING.

ATTENZIONE, AUTOISOLANTE DA UN NUOVO CEPPO DI COVID E VIGOLO DELLE SCIMMIE. SI APPLICA LA RESTRIZIONE DI 8 METRI.

ACHTUNG, SELBST ISOLIEREND VON EINEM NEUEN STAMM VON COVID UND AFFENPOXEN. 8 MESSEINSCHRÄNKUNG GILT.

This should do the trick.


----------



## The laird

Here in lunery wi an auld ruin 
12 euro a night ehu,spotless toilets ,hot showers well tended grounds a few snaps


----------



## jagmanx

runnach said:


> Phil, knock up a basic multi lingual sign, ATTENTION, SELF ISOLATING FROM A NEW STRAIN OF COVID AND MONKEY POX. 8 METRE RESTRICTION APPLIES.
> 
> ATTENTION, AUTO-ISOLEMENT D'UNE NOUVELLE SOUCHE DE COVID ET MONKEY POX. LA RESTRICTION DE 8 MÈTRES S'APPLIQUE.
> 
> LET OP, ZELF ISOLEREND VAN EEN NIEUWE STAM VAN COVID EN MONKEY POX. ER IS EEN BEPERKING VAN 8 METER VAN TOEPASSING.
> 
> ATTENZIONE, AUTOISOLANTE DA UN NUOVO CEPPO DI COVID E VIGOLO DELLE SCIMMIE. SI APPLICA LA RESTRIZIONE DI 8 METRI.
> 
> ACHTUNG, SELBST ISOLIEREND VON EINEM NEUEN STAMM VON COVID UND AFFENPOXEN. 8 MESSEINSCHRÄNKUNG GILT.
> 
> This should do the trick.


Or just a simple "Allez vous en"
Or the simpler English phrase **** off


----------



## jagmanx

A beer here.
Le Picton





						Le Picton · Place de St Sornin, 86320 Lussac-les-Châteaux, France
					

★★★★☆ · Cafe




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## jagmanx

Found a French cash machine in Lussac and cash out ok.
Not sure if I want that funny Scottish/monopoly money.
Jaja worked for diesel near Tours and Starling in Intermarche for provisions.
Nice beer in a Brasserie in Lussac.
A bit noisy witj traffic now.


----------



## jagmanx

We did get lost here.
48°18'01.2"N 0°30'03.6"E


			https://goo.gl/maps/8GA1Hakkc6WwPEkcA
		

I misread the co-ords and we ended up down a narrow country road then a farm track
Oops !


----------



## barge1914

jagmanx said:


> Italian,
> Wanted to use the grass behind his vehicle for table and chairs for their meal !


Having spent almost 3 months this year studying Italian parking habits I am not surprised.


----------



## jagmanx

Just outside Lussac


I'm here now: Fr09 Lussac 27 July 2022. Click this link om://k4ALqqI_fO/Fr09_Lussac_27_July_2022 or this one https://omaps.app/k4ALqqI_fO/Fr09_Lussac_27_July_2022 to see the place on the map.

Nice rest area and river near(Vienne)


----------



## jagmanx

Vital supplies !


----------



## runnach

jagmanx said:


> Vital supplies !
> View attachment 110972


Pity you can’t get the MH to run in the vino, Phil. Cheap as chips  
Did Chauvigny stop work out OK?


----------



## jagmanx

runnach said:


> Pity you can’t get the MH to run in the vino, Phil. Cheap as chips
> Did Chauvigny stop work out OK?


Red wine. Or Red diesel ?
Yes all good at Ch......
Moins cher comme pommes frites !


----------



## runnach

Hey Phil, I’m sure I read a post where you stated you are heading to the Ardeche area, tonight’s news and I did not catch which area, forest fires raging, 1000 acres to date, be prudent to check the area you are planning to tour, is safe to do so. 
Stay safe.


----------



## jagmanx

runnach said:


> Hey Phil, I’m sure I read a post where you stated you are heading to the Ardeche area, tonight’s news and I did not catch which area, forest fires raging, 1000 acres to date, be prudent to check the area you are planning to tour, is safe to do so.
> Stay safe.


That was the plan.
Thanks will check it out.
Next area the Auvergne and Le Puy.
But maybe not


----------



## jagmanx

The current fires are in Gard.
This is south of our planned route which is Pradelles to Aubenas then north to Privas.
However Google maps, now, shows a fire at Lussas just south of aubenas !!!


----------



## runnach

According to reports fires started deliberately by a fireman and these rural areas they are retained, he must have needed the money as they are paid per shout. Fkn idiot!!


----------



## Canalsman

jagmanx said:


> Just outside LussacView attachment 110962View attachment 110963View attachment 110964View attachment 110965View attachment 110966View attachment 110967View attachment 110966View attachment 110964View attachment 110966View attachment 110967View attachment 110968
> 
> I'm here now: Fr09 Lussac 27 July 2022. Click this link om://k4ALqqI_fO/Fr09_Lussac_27_July_2022 or this one https://omaps.app/k4ALqqI_fO/Fr09_Lussac_27_July_2022 to see the place on the map.
> 
> Nice rest area and river near(Vienne)


Thanks for the information.

I've added it to the POIs


----------



## jagmanx

runnach said:


> According to reports fires started deliberately by a fireman and these rural areas they are retained, he must have needed the money as they are paid per shout. Fkn idiot!!


Worra pirrock !


----------



## The laird

We are now in amboise 29 degs to be mid30 next week


----------



## jagmanx

120 miles today
Aubusson not nice so 5 miles southwards


Fr10 Felletin:









						45°52'57.6"N 2°10'36.2"E
					






					maps.google.com


----------



## The laird

Here's some pice from the regatta I was on about terry


----------



## runnach

The three masters look great when the cadets are up the masts and along the sails when entering port!


----------



## The laird

We had a walk around amboise today very humid 29 degs


----------



## The laird

Last one today de Vinci 
I’m into strong beer noooooo


----------



## Jo001

It’s a nice walk right round the island that you are on @The laird if you feel like stretching your legs. It takes about 45 minutes.


----------



## The laird

Yeah next trip sun/ mon?


----------



## jagmanx

Short drive today.
1 Lidl shopping in Ussel.
2 Bort les Orges but the aire was a bit cramped.
3 Lanobre in a good parking area just above the chateau.
See my real-time location on Maps: https://maps.app.goo.gl/AGXgaX2NAwxMhUug6.
And funny tomatoes


----------



## jagmanx

Market in Felletin


----------



## jagmanx

Last night near Lanobre..Big parking space slightly sloping.


----------



## jagmanx

Lovely drive today to Riom es Montagne.
Then on to Segur les Villas.
Superb aire.


----------



## TeamRienza

Is your Starling card giving any further bother.?

Davy


----------



## jagmanx

TeamRienza said:


> Is your Starling card giving any further bother.?
> 
> Davy


All good Thanks

No problems since my first post on this.
Used it today for fuel in Riom en Montagnes and food yesterday in Lidl Usselhn
And used it earlier in the week in a big Intermarche.
Also used Jaja for.fuel a week ago near Tours


----------



## TeamRienza

Good to hear that. We hope to return to France again in sept with our combination of Starling and Jaja cards, I have been moving money into my euros account in anticipation whilst the rate is €1.19, the best rate in 5 years, although it did touch €1.20 briefly in April just before our first trip.

Enjoy the rest of your trip and keep posting.

Davy


----------



## jagmanx

Thanks and you when yo go.
I also follow the rates.
Does not change your way of life but.....
Diesel was  just over 2 euros today 2.01 I think which on my conversion app is just shy of £1.70.
But paid from my euro account again I think I got 1.18 euros.


----------



## Herman

jagmanx said:


> So a question
> Anyone purchased fuel in FRANCE using starling debit card.
> .any info much appreciated. Thanks
> Eg LeClerk or Super U


If you make it down to Spain, I don't know why but we were getting a great discount at Repsol garages, it could just the fact we were spending over a 100 euro at a time, it was advertised as at E1.95 per litre but when I went to pay they would tell me to be patient, tap the calculator a few times and knock off about E16.00, so I would get the gazole for about E1.72 about £1.45 a litre.


----------



## witzend

Herman said:


> If you make it down to Spain, I don't know why but we were getting a great discount


It's due to the Spanish Government Tax cuts





						Spanish government to extend 20 cent discount per liter of fuel until September
					

Pedro Sánchez says decree also includes aid for transport sector and lower taxes on electricity bills




					www.catalannews.com


----------



## myvanwy

If the French let us through, we will take advantage. Gracias Pedro.


----------



## jagmanx

Very very nice drive today via St Flour (aka Saint McDougall) and then on past Saugues.
Aire in Saugues too hot (tarmac no shade) So we drove on to here.
We are off the tarmac and under trees so cool.
Near the road but expecting it to be quiet enough overnight.
Working borne in Saugues and free. Looked like a very nice town


I'm here now: Le Pique Nique . East of Saugues 2 August 2022. Click this link om://gyq7rOoViN/Le_Pique_Nique_._East_of_Saugues_2_August_2022 or this one https://omaps.app/gyq7rOoViN/Le_Pique_Nique_._East_of_Saugues_2_August_2022 to see the place on the map.


----------



## jagmanx

Ps Starling card good for lpg at Carrefour. The 120€ refunded within the hour and correct amount shown.
Jaja ok for food in Lidl


----------



## The laird

We're at chateaudun now 32 degs we've spent the day at chateau chambro,most I've spent in one day and we had a belter .hired a golf cart to see the whole massive area in 36+ degs and even bought a bottle o red    Ouch


----------



## jagmanx

So a 2nd semi-wild spot tonight.
Car park at Meyras, large and with shade. No services but we have plenty of fresh water and emptying done at an aire en route.
Hi,

I'm here now: My Position. Click this link om://Uyq-Ayw52q/My_Position or this one https://omaps.app/Uyq-Ayw52q/My_Position to see the place on the map.

Thanks.


----------



## jagmanx

So ignoring the frodge problems....
We had a brilliant drive today.
Shared route
From Belley to Your location via D1504.

1 hr 42 min (96 km)
1 hr 42 min in current traffic
Avoiding tolls
For the best route in current traffic visit https://maps.app.goo.gl/yMvRFZYUHk2RiA2SA.
The Gorges de lAlbarine was particularly nice as was the plateau.
The whole route was just lovely.
Now at a private aire/campsite.8 euros for camping and ehu
@runnach and @The laird ...please note our 1st fees on day 21  
Ps having had to defrost the quorn we had 
"Chiili con Quornie" for our meal.
the Fridge is cooling well on EHU
Nogo on gas.
Dodgy when driving.
i hope to make progress on this tomorrow...see other thread.


----------



## jagmanx

This morning we left Jeurre. Really a small campsite with some shade.
We used Ehu and 2 persons @ 8 euros...All good.
Ehu seeme d to sort the fridge ?
Fridge fine on Ehu at 8 degrees and Freezer at - 10 or. Colder 
The tried gas again this morning and seemed Ok !
I heard the gas control volve. Kick in ..It goes WHOOMPH. I could also hear  and see the burner operating and the relevant "chimney" was hot !
Fridge sill variable on 12v sometimes ok but often clicks and flashes which means it is failing.
Drove to near Lons le Saunier for a possible repair.
Nooooo It is August mechanic on holiday...It France and Aout.
So drove on to here..
Fridge ok on 12. V and gas andd we have EHU.
The aire is very new and we have EHU.
Frodge at 8 deg and freezer -12

Pierre de Bresse:








						46°52'57.2"N 5°16'06.3"E
					






					maps.google.com
				



Delivered by GPS Waypoints


----------



## The laird

jagmanx said:


> This morning we left Jeurre. Really a small campsite with some shade.
> We used Ehu and 2 persons @ 8 euros...All good.
> Ehu seeme d to sort the fridge ?
> Fridge fine on Ehu at 8 degrees and Freezer at - 10 or. Colder
> The tried gas again this morning and seemed Ok !
> I heard the gas control volve. Kick in ..It goes WHOOMPH. I could also hear  and see the burner operating and the relevant "chimney" was hot !
> Fridge sill variable on 12v sometimes ok but often clicks and flashes which means it is failing.
> Drove to near Lons le Saunier for a possible repair.
> Nooooo It is August mechanic on holiday...It France and Aout.
> So drove on to here..
> Fridge ok on 12. V and gas andd we have EHU.
> The aire is very new and we have EHU.
> Frodge at 8 deg and freezer -12
> 
> Pierre de Bresse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46°52'57.2"N 5°16'06.3"E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maps.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivered by GPS Waypoints


Is the leisure battery ok?


----------



## jagmanx

Yes thanks Gordon 
Leisure batteries typically at 13.5 during the day and 12.8 at night.
A pair only  of 100amp hour units from Alpha
2 years old and never allowed to run low.
I will bear this in mind so thanks again


----------



## jagmanx

Pisseloup








						Pisseloup · 70120 La Roche-Morey, France
					

70120 La Roche-Morey, France




					maps.app.goo.gl
				




Not too far of our route. Maybe ????


----------



## jagmanx

Fridge behaving itself in al 3 modes (4 if you count 0 or off   )
Very short drive today to Seure and one pof the "Camping-car park" places.
Almost 14 euros plus the £5 registration fee.
A bit of a performance to register and pay. Not helped by bright sun on the screen..
Sorted with a telephone call w here the agent could help and we could both see the same display.
Card duly spat out and used to raise the barrier. I now have the app on my phone as well.
Good new ICT delivery.
Camping are very large with excellent ombrage and pitches with grass alongside.
14 here but well spaced out and room for maybe 7 more. We are close.to the river.
Recommended

I'm here now: Fr Seurre (campingcarpark.com). Click this link om://04A3mwhU0_/Fr_Seurre_%28campingcarpark.com%29 or this one https://omaps.app/04A3mwhU0_/Fr_Seurre_(campingcarpark.com) to see the place on the map


----------



## The laird

We've been using this for ages phil and have had some wee crackers and a lot have Wi-Fi as well and you can book ahead to make sure there's a space also let's you see how many spaces available 13 euro is thedearest we've paid to date 
now in honfleur heading over to the harbour for drinks and a evening meal ( yeah I know the aire is rammed but to be honest we're in a good spot and ehu with the Omani fan and air cooler goung like the clappers for 12euro so it's good for me to have a meal n drink36 degrees the now


----------



## TeamRienza

I quite like camping car park Aires. They provide a fairly dependable quality of provision (WiFi excepted). We do tend to look for free Aires were possible but happy to use CCP if it suits. Now you have your card and the app it will be easier. My card stays at as low a balance as I can manage. Simply wave your card at the reader to enter and during your stay load the amount of euros for the stay and exit is equally easy with a swipe, so the sun should no longer be an issue (as it is on so many pay Aires).
The app is useful as it shows in real time how many pitches are available on any site you may be interested in. We intend to head towards Brittany in sept, I notice many of the CCP sites are at capacity.
They are also now taking control of many former municipal sites which can be very pleasant with a few more facilities in season. We stayed at a very nice one at a village called Grenade in June.
The only downside is that as they increase their empire, free Aires can disappear, as was the case in Grenade. They do appear to lobby local administrations to restrict parking to funnel business their way. This is challenged frequently by the French Camping car association, often successfully.

Davy


----------



## jagmanx

TeamRienza said:


> I quite like camping car park Aires. They provide a fairly dependable quality of provision (WiFi excepted). We do tend to look for free Aires were possible but happy to use CCP if it suits. Now you have your card and the app it will be easier. My card stays at as low a balance as I can manage. Simply wave your card at the reader to enter and during your stay load the amount of euros for the stay and exit is equally easy with a swipe, so the sun should no longer be an issue (as it is on so many pay Aires).
> The app is useful as it shows in real time how many pitches are available on any site you may be interested in. We intend to head towards Brittany in sept, I notice many of the CCP sites are at capacity.
> They are also now taking control of many former municipal sites which can be very pleasant with a few more facilities in season. We stayed at a very nice one at a village called Grenade in June.
> The only downside is that as they increase their empire, free Aires can disappear, as was the case in Grenade. They do appear to lobby local administrations to restrict parking to funnel business their way. This is challenged frequently by the French Camping car association, often successfully.
> 
> Davy


Thanks Davy .
That is very useful to know.

I was wondering if you had tp payup before entering...
Presumably of you do not pay the barrier will not let you out ?


----------



## TeamRienza

You can enter without funds on your card, but must load whilst there. I generally only load to the nearest excess euro amount on the day before departure since we don’t always know how long we will stay. Do check though, some allow longer stays and I noticed recently one that had (I think) a 48 hr max. Anyway, I assume as you swipe the card on exit the cost is simultaneously deducted. Occasionally the system is reported to have malfunctioned and the barrier has not raised, but that is not just a CCP issue. I wouldn’t stay in any barriered Aire if I was due at a ferry check in within a few hours. Having said that I have not had an issue with CCP but have with Aire park reservations and local pay Aires, but usually get out with a bit of franglais chat to the person at the end of the intercom.

Davy


----------



## The laird

honfluer today 36 degs same the rest of the week


----------



## The laird

Leaving honfleurtoday and heading towards le havre


----------



## The laird

Meant hornyfleur


----------



## jagmanx

OK thanks Petal


----------



## runnach

The laird said:


> Meant hornyfleur


You need to take a dip in the river


----------



## The laird

Passing through Le Havre I had to go to the containrer base en route she was going nuts I had my dock pass on me and tried to get a 40 ft container on 
auld habits n that
then a wee park up on the hill top for lunch at a wee spot I know near the communications offices from the war time


----------



## jagmanx

Photos
					






					cfnccorgirnon.com
				



Right by the Aire.
The Aire is great as well ! 7euros so 2 nights

47°48'25.6"N 5°30'08.9"E


			https://goo.gl/maps/kyaNCrtC7mar1tvi8


----------



## The laird

At a aire near La traport  the night
happy dayzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jo001

The laird said:


> At a aire near La traport  the night
> happy dayzzzzzzzzzzzz


That's where we are heading to, on Monday.


----------



## jagmanx

Goncourt, today,  a very short drive .
Lovely aire which we have used before.
Even a small grocery shop and bar within staggering distance.....Au Prix Goncourt





						Au Prix Goncourt · 52150 Bourmont-entre-Meuse-et-Mouzon, France
					

Shop




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## The laird

Here's a photo o ma garden


----------



## jagmanx

Goncourt and the upper Meuse.


----------



## The laird

Went tresport all aires full went to butlins site but thats no for me so no shot o yo n doon the hillside
so were at dieppe


----------



## runnach

The laird said:


> Went tresport all aires full went to butlins site but thats no for me so no shot o yo n doon the hillside
> so were at dieppe


Is Johnny there?


----------



## jagmanx

runnach said:


> Is Johnny there?


There is an Amber warning there..or so I have Heard


----------



## The laird

Still sitting outside drinking red stuff nae wet stuff


----------



## The laird

jagmanx said:


> There is an Amber warning there..or so I have Heard


Very very clever phil I was a bit slow on the uptake there but I have an excuse of a few weee boatles o red


----------



## Jo001

We just arrived at Montreuil sur Mer.


----------



## jagmanx

Very wet servicing the vehicle and leaving this morning.
All dry after about 1 hour heading north following the Meuse.
The Lidl in Commercy was open so shopping. Then on to Dieue sur Meuse.
Another aire we have used before


----------



## The laird

Dieppe today lovely lunch in centre  and tonight the sunset


----------



## runnach

Do you not get fed up (excuse choice of word) eating at Monsieur McDonald's?


----------



## jagmanx

When I was working we had a "Mac****"
Whom I had to "It support".
Not impressed by his reasoning powers I would refer to him as Mr MacDoughnut (the ring type) !


----------



## The laird

Last night sun set then the fireworks


----------



## Jo001

Jo001 said:


> We just arrived at Montreuil sur Mer.


Having now had the chance to explore, I want my money back. There is no Mer.

Seriously, a nice little town, the aire (free) is just round the corner from a vet if anyone needs to stop en route for home.


----------



## jagmanx

Mmn ...The mer was there but......
Maybe it will return as sea levels rise ?


----------



## Carrerasax

Roll on 23/9/22 when we head over to roscoff and south down the coast to Bordeaux etc and then home latter part of October. 
Will much of France be closed or sleepy by October. ?
I’ve looked at a steam railway in lot region that seemed to have no services between 6th and 24th October, is this typical?!!!


----------



## jagmanx

I would hope/expect steam railways to be on hold now especially S of Bordeaux


----------



## Wooie1958

If you are still there Gordon the Train Touristique Dieppe is well worth it     






						Le petit train – Train Touristique Dieppe
					






					train-touristique-dieppe.fr


----------



## The laird

Train has been queued mental think the heat has had a lot todo with it p,us the esplanade is crammed with tne fair the full length so we had to go fo drinks instead


----------



## jagmanx

Unlucky


----------



## Wooie1958

The laird said:


> Train has been queued mental think the heat has had a lot todo with it p,us the esplanade is crammed with tne fair the full length so we had to go fo drinks instead



Sorry, didn`t realise the fair was on.

We always stay on the aire at the top by the junction of Boulevard de Verdun and Boulevard Maréchal Foch because it`s closer to eveything, quieter when the ferry comes in and you don`t get as much noise from the vehicles when they disemabark, wish they`d fix the Linkspan.


----------



## jagmanx

Rozey sur Serre.
What a delightful aire.
We have stayed previously and even better today.


----------



## The laird

Here in newhaven tonight smooth crossing but thunder and lightning at sea and no one allowed outside due to strong winds but a very very smooth crossing
managed a case o red duty free stuff


----------



## Tonybvi

Welcome home both of you!


----------



## Biggarmac

jagmanx said:


> Rozey sur Serre.
> What a delightful aire.
> We have stayed previously and even better today.


You are right.  The chickens make it even better. Stayed there in June.


----------



## The laird

Tonybvi said:


> Welcome home both of you!


Thank you not back up the road for a few weeks yet got some touring then Stratford meeting


----------



## The laird

We're at newhaven went to Eastbourne and then Brighton bot not very Motorhome friendly imho
back at newhaven chilling out


----------



## jagmanx

In France for 5 weeks
Data on phone. And tablet (tethered to phone sometimes)
I use giff gaff for my phone. And a goodybag!
After 1 month in France the goodybag is a NOgood e bag they charge from you balance....gets costly !!!
I have a Thrre data only sim. The month was up.
A bit of a game getting a £10 datapack (16gb) but I paid up a one off.
I got suitable messages but no connection...Mr very grumpy.
However ot was just a big delay whilst Three synched with OrangeF.
After about 1.5 hrs all was well.
The Three sim is in my tablet and I tether my phone to the tablet.
So all is well and this will last me for my last few days b4 we shuttle home next week.
I could put the 3 sim in my phone but no great advantage given the "reverse tethering".
Three did assure me this would work but not convinced it would do a 3month stint.
But that os ahead ? (2023)
Giff gaff goodybags are great for uk and up to 1 month abroad.
Will check it all out again next May


----------



## The laird

Well guess where we've ended up


----------



## jagmanx

Aire municipale Banteux








						Aire municipale Banteux · 59266 Banteux, France
					

★★★★☆ · Hotel




					maps.app.goo.gl
				



Pleasant aire with hardstanding and all facilities for 7€.
Yes a tad costly but very handy en route to Calais.
Very quiet and several others here. A great stopover.


----------



## Tonybvi

The laird said:


> Well guess where we've ended up


Don’t recognise that one Gordon - Hereford by any chance?  Never been there so just guessing.


----------



## The laird

Tonybvi said:


> Don’t recognise that one Gordon - Hereford by any chance?  Never been there so just guessing.


Top o the class mate spot on
just polished this wee cheapo far across the water


----------



## Jo001

We are in Honfleur. I know it's a Saturday in August but we arrived at about 11.00 and there weren't many spaces.


----------



## The laird

Jo001 said:


> We are in Honfleur. I know it's a Saturday in August but we arrived at about 11.00 and there weren't many spaces.


Love it there we used the camping car park aire and the cycle paths are brilliant then had dinner in the harbour (ata cafe b4 some smarty asks did we get wet) and watched the world go past all creeds shapes and sizes ,I felt very at home🍽


----------



## jagmanx

Our penultimate stop.
Air de Camping Car Richebourg








						Air de Camping Car Richebourg · 62136 Richebourg, France
					

★★★★☆ · Caravan Park




					maps.app.goo.gl
				




We have used this many times. Simply very pleasant.!


----------



## barge1914

jagmanx said:


> Goncourt, today,  a very short drive .
> Lovely aire which we have used before.
> Even a small grocery shop and bar within staggering distance.....Au Prix Goncourt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au Prix Goncourt · 52150 Bourmont-entre-Meuse-et-Mouzon, France
> 
> 
> Shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maps.app.goo.gl


Great little stop. We were there a couple of days ago. Never seen so little water coming down the Meuse. Tonight in quiet car park next to the Canal de Rhone au Rhin at Froidefontaone. Surprised to see it at normal levels when so many other canals are closed from lack of water.


----------



## BeakerFlo

Currently in the Dordogne near Montognac in some forest.


----------



## jagmanx

See my real-time location on Google Maps!
					

Visit Google Maps to check out my real-time location. With the Google Maps App you can share your location with friends and family too.




					maps.app.goo.gl
				



Our last overnight !
Pleasant and free but no services


----------



## The laird

Now at stratford


----------



## Brockley

Entered France via Germany (Black Forrest). Neuf-Brisach, the last fortified town commissioned by Louis 14th, so many great examples around France. Large free park up right in the centre of the town, nice bars and shops. Well done France.


----------



## jagmanx

No longer in France !
Not lost
On the M25. Not bad 1 minor slowdown only.
Update 30 min delay between Gatwick and Heathrow
Not much stopping, just lots of very slow
 Anyway better than being on the "broke shuttle" !


----------



## jagmanx

So its "Au revoir" from us both !
More next year we hope


----------



## runnach

jagmanx said:


> So its "Au revoir" from us both !
> More next year we hope


You made some great posts during your France 2022 tour. Definitely more next year!!

148 days-3 hours-32 minutes and 40 seconds to go!


----------



## jagmanx

Not that you are counting !
Need to change your name to Rachel Riley ?


----------



## runnach

jagmanx said:


> Not that you are counting !
> Need to change your name to Rachel Riley ?


I have no idea who she is, is she on death row?


----------



## jagmanx

Countdown maths woman after Carol Vorderman.
So Carol then if you prefer ????


----------



## Jo001

We are now in Barfleur. One of France's 'Plus Beaux Villages'. It's nice enough but not a village by any stretch of the imagination, and very, erm, different from the other villages we have visited. There's a nice harbour and church but I'm quite surprised it made the list. That said, it has plenty of lovely little restaurants and a beach the dog is allowed on. It's the most excited he has been since getting here. We will explore more tomorrow, perhaps round the corner there are hidden gems.

After last night's thunder and lightning it's clear and fresh, nice enough to sit out - but with a sweater on. I'll take that.


----------



## Brockley

Eguisheim last week.


----------



## Brockley

Colmar. Home of Frederic Auguste Bartholdi, the sculptor who designed the Statue of Liberty which was destined for the Suez Canal, but they changed their minds and gave it to the Yanks instead. 

They also have one in Colmar.


----------



## Brockley

Nancy, compact but stunning city.


----------



## 5andy

We are (briefly) lost in France on our way to Germany in a small aire in Douchy le Mines just under two hours from Calais. Nope, we’d never heard of it either. It’s a very secure gated aire for 8€ a night. Electricity available for an additional 3€. Don’t think the town has much to offer here but it’s on the route of the Paris Roubaix bike race and there are some cobbled sections either side of the town we’d like to explore.


----------



## Bannie

jagmanx said:


> It might be useful and certainly interesting (to me at least) to know where members are in France.
> So a simple post with the location and maybe a photo and comment.


Hi we live in the chèr area 18 France


----------



## The laird

Enjoy and stay safe you two all the best from 
Fiona and me


----------



## Jo001

We decided to stay another night in Gouville sur mer. €10.50 including water and EHU.


----------



## Jo001

We visited Dinan over the last couple of days, there are aires but we decided to stay on the municipal site as it was closer to the town and it's been quite hot for the small dog to do a lot of walking (he is 12 too). Today moved on to Josselin, on the free aire. Both of these have been on our list of places to visit for a while, but over the past few holidays we have been trying to get as far south as possible, as fast as possible so we have bypassed Brittany.

Photos tomorrow.


----------



## alcam

Jo001 said:


> We visited Dinan over the last couple of days, there are aires but we decided to stay on the municipal site as it was closer to the town and it's been quite hot for the small dog to do a lot of walking (he is 12 too). Today moved on to Josselin, on the free aire. Both of these have been on our list of places to visit for a while, but over the past few holidays we have been trying to get as far south as possible, as fast as possible so we have bypassed Brittany.
> 
> Photos tomorrow.


Used to be able to park outside one of the gates in Dinan . Nearest to tourist office ?


----------



## Brockley

Saint-Benoist-Sur-Vanne. Very peaceful free park up beside a School, ok to use in the school holidays up until 1st September and a welcome sleep. Only thing we heard were Owls.


----------



## tidewatcher

Aires at Lurcy-Levis south of Nevers. Stopped at Sancoins but no shade and it’s a touch warm. Only UK van so joined in with the locals vis a vis awnings and chairs. It’s also a picnic and leisure park and lake so no problem. Pay for water but otherwise free. As has everywhere else we have stayed.


----------



## tidewatcher

Lurcy-Levis just south of Nevers. Blooming hot. Free Aires at lake and picnic area so joined in with the locals vis a vis awnings and the like. Lovely spot.


----------



## Jo001

alcam said:


> Used to be able to park outside one of the gates in Dinan . Nearest to tourist office ?


I saw that car park but there were only cars in it. I didn't pay much attention to restrictions, but SfS suggests daytime only is allowed. I suppose we could have driven in and gone back to an aire but once we are set up, we prefer not to move. And the traffic was pretty jammed in town too. So the municipal suited us well (plus several showers and a load of laundry).


----------



## witzend

tidewatcher said:


> Aires at Lurcy-Levis south of Nevers. Stopped at Sancoins but no shade and it’s a touch warm.


Great Spot was extremely warm in June but Thunder storms at nite heres a short clip of one which broke both our skylights most of the vans had some damage broken wind screens,headlights, solarpanels & dented bonnets etc


----------



## tidewatcher

witzend said:


> Great Spot was extremely warm in June but Thunder storms at nite heres a short clip of one which broke both our skylights most of the vans had some damage broken wind screens,headlights, solarpanels & dented bonnets etc


Blimey. Sky looking a bit turbulent this morning, May look for a tunnel to hide in…


----------



## witzend

tidewatcher said:


> Blimey. Sky looking a bit turbulent this morning, May look for a tunnel to hide in…


Was lovely a week earlier during the day


----------



## Jo001

We only stopped one night at Josselin - the aire had to be cleared by 9.00am Saturday, so rather than an early start we moved on. We are now on Quiberon. We are using the municipal site at Rohu for convenience. I've had a swim in the sea, and we walked into Quiberon town today - twice for me, because OH wanted to look at the marina, and doing that plus the town would be too far for the smol dog. I wanted to get some photos of the seafood  stalls so I walked in again myself in the afternoon. They closed at 12.30. 

So I've done about 8 miles today. I deserve a glass of wine large enough to tilt the earth's axis.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Brockley said:


> Nancy, compact but stunning city.
> 
> View attachment 112150View attachment 112151View attachment 112152View attachment 112153View attachment 112154View attachment 112155View attachment 112156





Brockley said:


> Nancy, compact but stunning city.
> 
> View attachment 112150View attachment 112151View attachment 112152View attachment 112153View attachment 112154View attachment 112155View attachment 112156


We are heading this way next week, so thank you for the photos, keep them coming


----------



## alcam

Jo001 said:


> We only stopped one night at Josselin - the aire had to be cleared by 9.00am Saturday, so rather than an early start we moved on. We are now on Quiberon. We are using the municipal site at Rohu for convenience. I've had a swim in the sea, and we walked into Quiberon town today - twice for me, because OH wanted to look at the marina, and doing that plus the town would be too far for the smol dog. I wanted to get some photos of the seafood  stalls so I walked in again myself in the afternoon. They closed at 12.30.
> 
> So I've done about 8 miles today. I deserve a glass of wine large enough to tilt the earth's axis.


Something else on in Josselin ?
Been there a few times for Saturday market and not had to move .
Unless there is more than one Aire ?
Hopefully in France before end of month . Thanks to all for information, photos etc


----------



## tidewatcher

Two Aires. The one at top of town is cleared for the market. There is campervan parking down the other end of town by the canal. Easy walk to town or along the canal to the chateau. Grass parking for thirty plus vans.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Josselin is one of our favourite places we always use the new aire by the canal at the bottom of town, it is much nicer than the car park at the top


----------



## Jo001

alcam said:


> Something else on in Josselin ?
> Been there a few times for Saturday market and not had to move .
> Unless there is more than one Aire ?
> Hopefully in France before end of month . Thanks to all for information, photos etc


It was the aire at the top - the notice (the one with all the rules of staying) said it's every Saturday between a date in spring and a date in autumn. We will look for the other aire if we go back.


----------



## jacquigem

Le Nouvion-en-Thierach. On our way to Annecy we got the 5th of 5 spaces at this free aire. Black and grey water dump free . Fresh water and electric paid with jet on. Nice park adjoins.


----------



## zzr1400tim

we were in Quiberon last week (municipal campsite at Kerhostin) and then onto Noirmoutier for a few days.. crossed the Passage du Gois causeway on the motorbike too (absolutely fantastic!) its only passable for a few hours at low tide.. (pics attached) 
we are now in a campsite on the Ils de Re.. near the Phare Baleines (lighthouse) staying for a few days then moving on south. 
Eventually returning to the UK via Santander on Thursday 15th


----------



## Jo001

I'm tempted to go to Noirmoutier. Is it only reachable by a causeway?


----------



## zzr1400tim

Jo001 said:


> I'm tempted to go to Noirmoutier. Is it only reachable by a causeway?


there is a proper road bridge to the island.. Pont de Noirmoutier (D38) the passage du Gois links Beauvour sur Mer to the island. If you like seafood the Noirmoutier is for you. Many people stop on the causeway and pick thier own oysters, mussels and clams too


----------



## alcam

Jo001 said:


> It was the aire at the top - the notice (the one with all the rules of staying) said it's every Saturday between a date in spring and a date in autumn. We will look for the other aire if we go back.


Probably the same place .
Good chance I've not been there at this time of year


----------



## jacquigem

So we are driving down from Belgium today and stopped at a supermarket. On leaving noticed a plain clothes fella stood by a roundabout surrounded  by cones and what looks like a large ipad he is using. 
About 5 minutes further on approaching another roundabout noticed a customs car parked on entry , 4 uniformed guys and a stinger ready to go.
Young lad at front makes a late decision and waves us to stop. I wind the window down and he asks me where I am travelling from and to . I give him the name of a small village we had left and told him on our way to Froncles.  He looked at me a bit blank for a while and then said on your way then an waved us off. No documents required,  no search , all very strange ?


----------



## G and T

jagmanx said:


> Aire municipale Banteux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aire municipale Banteux · 59266 Banteux, France
> 
> 
> ★★★★☆ · Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maps.app.goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleasant aire with hardstanding and all facilities for 7€.
> Yes a tad costly but very handy en route to Calais.
> Very quiet and several others here. A great stopover.


Stayed in exact same place, very handy


----------



## thesTig

jagmanx said:


> It might be useful and certainly interesting (to me at least) to know where members are in France.
> So a simple post with the location and maybe a photo and comment.


This was my 54 day journey this summer. Used free aires and the odd camping-car park. 2,300km. 29 different parkups


----------



## Jo001

We arrived yesterday at Noirmoutier-en-Isle. The big aire is now a commercial Camping Car Park and although the fancy lit up sign said there were 29 free places, the barrier display said it was full. The spaces apparently had been pre-booked.

I'm not particularly keen on these sorts of aires anyway but pre-booking just destroys the spirit of being able to wander without making plans, which for us is part of the attraction of motorhoming in France.

We were chatting to a French couple who agree they are unwelcome and are taking over more and more.

On the upside, there's a big area adjacent and we are there with about 50 other vans. And it's free (the CC Park is about €15.). We might even empty our toilet cassette on the CC Park facility, there's an open path right to it.

Update. A very pleasant French police officer has been going round all the vans telling people that overnight parking isn't allowed. We are very welcome to spend the day, enjoy the town and there is nothing to worry about regarding having stayed last night, and we should enjoy our visit (honestly, she couldn't have been nicer). I suspect there's a good reason why they make these visits around 9.00am, not 6.00pm.


----------



## jacquigem

Off to Annecy today.


----------



## Wully

I’m gonna have to keep this whole thread for next year. Some great tips and places to visit on it. This forum works on so many different levels but thread’s like this is what it’s all about. You canny buy experience.


----------



## zzr1400tim

Jo001 said:


> We arrived yesterday at Noirmoutier-en-Isle. The big aire is now a commercial Camping Car Park and although the fancy lit up sign said there were 29 free places, the barrier display said it was full. The spaces apparently had been pre-booked.
> 
> I'm not particularly keen on these sorts of aires anyway but pre-booking just destroys the spirit of being able to wander without making plans, which for us is part of the attraction of motorhoming in France.
> 
> We were chatting to a French couple who agree they are unwelcome and are taking over more and more.
> 
> On the upside, there's a big area adjacent and we are there with about 50 other vans. And it's free (the CC Park is about €15.). We might even empty our toilet cassette on the CC Park facility, there's an open path right to it.
> 
> Update. A very pleasant French police officer has been going round all the vans telling people that overnight parking isn't allowed. We are very welcome to spend the day, enjoy the town and there is nothing to worry about regarding having stayed last night, and we should enjoy our visit (honestly, she couldn't have been nicer). I suspect there's a good reason why they make these visits around 9.00am, not 6.00pm.


dont forget to do the Passage du Gois causeway if you can? 
also its worth buying some of the lovely Noirmoutier salt too!


----------



## RichardHelen262

Beautiful Alsace - Riquewihr


----------



## Gareth Morgan

jagmanx said:


> Goncourt, today,  a very short drive .
> Lovely aire which we have used before.
> Even a small grocery shop and bar within staggering distance.....Au Prix Goncourt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au Prix Goncourt · 52150 Bourmont-entre-Meuse-et-Mouzon, France
> 
> 
> Shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maps.app.goo.gl


Thanks for the info. Just arrived at Goncourt on way to Alsace. Arriving to stay with friends near Colmar on Tuesday. Any advice on suitable stop for night between here and there gratefully received!


----------



## Gareth Morgan

RichardHelen262 said:


> Beautiful Alsace - RiquewihrView attachment 112614View attachment 112615View attachment 112616View attachment 112617View attachment 112618


Make sure you go to Eguisheim. Even nicer!


----------



## RichardHelen262

Gareth Morgan said:


> Make sure you go to Eguisheim. Even nicer!


We are there now.
Do you have anymore recommendations for this area


----------



## Gareth Morgan

L


RichardHelen262 said:


> We are there now.
> Do you have anymore recommendations for this area


We will be there visiting friends on Tuesday. To be honest, all the “heims” are lovely. A visit to the Hugel cellars in Riquewihr is excellent. Also the wine trails. Also museum in Colmar


----------



## jagmanx

Gareth Morgan said:


> Thanks for the info. Just arrived at Goncourt on way to Alsace. Arriving to stay with friends near Colmar on Tuesday. Any advice on suitable stop for night between here and there gratefully received!


Corgirnon SE of Langres.

Corgirnon








						Corgirnon · 52500 Champsevraine, France
					

52500 Champsevraine, France




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## RSD7a

RichardHelen262 said:


> We are there now.
> Do you have anymore recommendations for this area


And so are we, (Robert and Jane) parked up as I write, a few yards from Richard and Helen, who came to say hello after spotting our green "W" sticker this morning. Off to visit our daughter and family tomorrow who live outside Basel.


----------



## RSD7a

While visiting the village this morning twe received an undated and untimed parking ticket at the Aire despite having our correctly paid 24hr ticket to stay clearly visible in the windscreen. I've triple checked our payment ticket and all is in order including the correct reg number. Apparently the policeman took a photo of our van, according to a neighbour and also kindly unplugged our electrics. Everything closed today (Sunday) so will try to rectify tomorrow. How? Or should we just drive away and forget it???


----------



## RSD7a

RSD7a said:


> While visiting the village this morning twe received an undated and untimed parking ticket at the Aire despite having our correctly paid 24hr ticket to stay clearly visible in the windscreen. I've triple checked our payment ticket and all is in order including the correct reg number. Apparently the policeman took a photo of our van, according to a neighbour and also kindly unplugged our electrics. Everything closed today (Sunday) so will try to rectify tomorrow. How? Or should we just drive away and forget it???


Sorted..ticket cancelled at the Marie. Jane even found the guy that put it there. "I mustn't have seen it!" says he ......


----------



## Jo001

We are now in Montsoreau, one of France's Pretty Villages. I'll do photos tomorrow. It's been hot, about 30⁰.

But the main reason for this post is that there's a bridge over the Loire about ½ a mile from the town on the Saumur side. It is not for the faint hearted, we only just managed to get past a narrower type van with all our wing mirrors pulled in. If we had met another coach built van or similar, someone would have been reversing. If anyone is travelling between Saumur and here, use the south side of the river.


----------



## Canalsman

Thanks for that advice.

I note on Streetview that it advises against crossing in vehicles greater than 2m in width.

That will include most motorhomes.


----------



## tidewatcher

Been over that in Ducati panel van. Bit tense to say the least…. Now at start of Ardeche Gorges, blooming warm to say the least.


----------



## Trotter

tidewatcher said:


> Been over that in Ducati panel van. Bit tense to say the least…. Now at start of Ardeche Gorges, blooming warm to say the least.


Wow! Was it a Vee Twin model?

Sorry, I do understand predictive text


----------



## tidewatcher

If only I had a predictive head to match it….actually the idea of a Ducati along our route this morning is quite appealing!


----------



## Jo001

Canalsman said:


> note on Streetview that it advises against crossing in vehicles greater than 2m in width.


Wish I'd seen that earlier! Can I ask, how do you find that? For future reference ...


----------



## Gareth Morgan

jagmanx said:


> Corgirnon SE of Langres.
> 
> Corgirnon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corgirnon · 52500 Champsevraine, France
> 
> 
> 52500 Champsevraine, France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maps.app.goo.gl


Thanks all
Enjoyed our stay at Goncourt. Cycled out to the Ancienne cité de la Mothe. Lovely, quiet place made slightly more interesting by coming across a bloke ambling along only wearing a T shirt. Local habit?


----------



## alcam

Gareth Morgan said:


> Thanks all
> Enjoyed our stay at Goncourt. Cycled out to the Ancienne cité de la Mothe. Lovely, quiet place made slightly more interesting by coming across a bloke ambling along only wearing a T shirt. Local habit?


Did he wave 







anything ?


----------



## witzend

Gareth Morgan said:


> Thanks all
> Enjoyed our stay at Goncourt. Cycled out to the Ancienne cité de la Mothe. Lovely, quiet place made slightly more interesting by coming across a bloke ambling along only wearing a T shirt. Local habit?


Got any pics


----------



## Canalsman

Jo001 said:


> Wish I'd seen that earlier! Can I ask, how do you find that? For future reference ...


The approach to the bridge has a warning sign visible clearly in the Streetview image.

It's easy to miss such signs of course but I'm relieved that the bridge is signed appropriately.


----------



## Gareth Morgan

witzend said:


> Got any pics


You’re not the first person to ask that!


----------



## tidewatcher

Coffee stop on the Ardeche Gorge.


----------



## tidewatcher

Tarn Gorge. Nice cup of tea…


----------



## mark61

tidewatcher said:


> Tarn Gorge. Nice cup of tea…


Perfect.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

tidewatcher said:


> Tarn Gorge. Nice cup of tea…



Jealous! Beautiful part of France.


----------

